

Ivory Language: an eDSL for safe systems programming in Haskell - wkornewald
http://ivorylang.org/

======
tinco
"A sample ivory program decorated with an ensures clause, checking the return
value against a specification. This is a trivial case where the specification
and implementation are identical."

Funny, I had a formal specification and verification course at uni, and I
always felt I was writing Haskell when I was writing specifications. When
you're writing Haskell to specify your Java, why not write Haskell instead and
be done with it? Of course supposedly at some point it breaks down and
specification won't be so trivial, but I'm not fully convinced.

------
reirob
The reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2epdwp/ivory_langua...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2epdwp/ivory_language/)

